# object libido / ego libido



## arberlis† (Apr 24, 2014)

Object libido / ego libido. Υπάρχουν δόκιμοι όροι στα ελληνικά; Προτάσεις;
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2014)

Καλημέρες! Θεωρώ ότι οι αποδόσεις *λίμπιντο του εγώ* και *λίμπιντο του αντικειμένου* έχουν ήδη καταγραφεί και διέπονται από λογική.

Μια διόρθωση για όσους γράφουν στο Wiktionary: 
Η λίμπιντο (που οι παλιοί τη λέγαμε και _λιβιδώ_) μπορεί να είναι και ουδέτερη, _το λίμπιντο_. Δεν είναι όμως κάτι σε αρσενικό γένος, όπως λέει τώρα εδώ:
http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/λίμπιντο


----------



## arberlis† (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks. Ως προς τη "λιβιδώ", ας θυμηθούμε τους στίχους του Σεφέρη:

_Γνωρίσατε τον ποιητή,
ή κάτι τέτοιο, που έμενε τον περασμένο μήνα εδώ;
Το αίσθημα τ' ονομάζει παλίμψηστη λιβιδώ·_

Ολόκληρο το ποίημα εδώ: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...eris/content.html?collection_id=1&text_id=141
Ένα πολύ καλό ποίημα του Σεφέρη, και πολύ εγγλέζικο...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2014)

Σύμφωνα με το δελτίο της ελληνικής ψυχαναλυτικής εταιρείας, υπάρχει και ο όρος αντικειμενοτρόπος λίμπιντο (κατά το αντικειμενοτρόπος σχέση).

Επίσης, το ego-libido φαίνεται να αποδίδεται και ως ναρκισσιστική, όπως βλέπουμε εδώ (σελίδα 3).


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2014)

Η _αντικειμενοτρόπος_ θα μπορούσε να υφίσταται παράλληλα σαν απόδοση τού _object-oriented / object-directed / object-seeking_ (libido κτλ) και είναι οπωσδήποτε μια καλή _ερμηνευτική_ απόδοση, όπως και η _ναρκισσιστική_.


----------



## arberlis† (Apr 24, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ αμφότερους. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω τα "αντικειμενοτρόπος" / "ναρκισσιστική" γιατί είναι σαφώς σαφέστερα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2014)

Στο _Λεξιλόγιο της ψυχανάλυσης_ (Κέδρος), σελ. 298-299, έχουμε για τις σεξουαλικές ενορμήσεις (_libido_* ή _λιβιδώ_):

libido τού εγώ ή libido ναρκισσιστική
libido του αντικειμένου ή libido αντικειμένου
______
* Στο βιβλίο η λέξη παραμένει αμετάγραπτη.


----------



## rogne (Apr 24, 2014)

arberlis said:


> Ευχαριστώ αμφότερους. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω τα "αντικειμενοτρόπος" / "ναρκισσιστική" γιατί είναι σαφώς σαφέστερα.



"Αντικειμενοτρόπος", "αντικειμενότροπος" ή "αντικειμενότροπη" θα λέγατε ότι είναι το σωστό[τερο];


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2014)

Καλά λες, rogne, για τον τονισμό. Εγώ έχω άλλη αντίρρηση. Στην ορολογία δεν χρησιμοποιείται το -_τροπος_ για την απόδοση του -_oriented_, χρησιμοποιείται το -_στρεφής_. Έχουμε ήδη τα _εσωστρεφής_ και _εξωστρεφής_ για το λατινoγενές -vert(ed). Πώς και δεν έχουν προταθεί _εγωστρεφής_ και _αντικειμενοστρεφής λίμπιντο_; Ή μόνο ο προγραμματισμός θα είναι αντικειμενοστρεφής;


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλά λες, rogne, για τον τονισμό. Εγώ έχω άλλη αντίρρηση. Στην ορολογία δεν χρησιμοποιείται το -_τροπος_ για την απόδοση του -_oriented_, χρησιμοποιείται το -_στρεφής_. Έχουμε ήδη τα _εσωστρεφής_ και _εξωστρεφής_ για το λατινoγενές -vert(ed). Πώς και δεν έχουν προταθεί _εγωστρεφής_ και _αντικειμενοστρεφής λίμπιντο_; Ή μόνο ο προγραμματισμός θα είναι αντικειμενοστρεφής;



Αρχικά, να συμπληρώσω, για την πληρότητα του νήματος, ότι απαντά και η λιβιδινική ενέργεια, εναλλακτική απόδοση της libido στο Γλωσσάρι της Μόνιμης Επιτροπής Ορολογίας της Ελληνικής Ψυχολογικής Εταιρείας.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά τις πολύ οξυδερκείς παρατηρήσεις, αν και χρειάζεται να μιλήσει και κάποιος που έχει γνώση επί του συγκεκριμένου θέματος (πώς δηλαδή προέκυψε η _αντικειμενοτρόπος_), να προσθέσω ότι συμφωνώ:

α) γιατί όχι _αντικειμενότροπη_ ή _αντικειμενότροπος_, όταν μάλιστα ο τονισμός αυτός μάλλον υποδηλώνει κάτι διαφορετικό από το ζητούμενο: ότι δηλαδή το _αντικείμενο επηρεάζεται_, κατά τα _ψυχοτρόπος_, _θυρεοτρόπος_.

β) μήπως εδώ, αντί για _αντικειμενότροπη/αντικειμενοστρεφή_, θα έπρεπε να έχουμε _αντικειμενοκεντρική_ (και, αντίστοιχα, _εγωκεντρική_) λίμπιντο;


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 24, 2014)

Να προσθέσω ότι το Γλωσσάρι που αναφέρω παραπάνω δίνει και το εξής:
_object relation > αντικειμενότροπος σχέση_ (ο τόνος στην προπαραλήγουσα)


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Αρχικά, να συμπληρώσω, για την πληρότητα του νήματος, ότι απαντά και η λιβιδινική ενέργεια, εναλλακτική απόδοση της libido στο Γλωσσάρι της Μόνιμης Επιτροπής Ορολογίας της Ελληνικής Ψυχολογικής Εταιρείας.



Μήπως πρόκειται για απόδοση του _libidinous energy_; Ένα από τα πλεονεκτήματα της _λιβιδώς_ είναι που έφτιαχνε και ωραίο επίθετο για το _libidinous_, το _λιβιδινικός_. Το _λιμπιντινικός _κάνει τ' αφτί μου να ντιντινίζει.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μήπως πρόκειται για απόδοση του _libidinous energy_;



Κόπι-πέιστ από το εν λόγω Γλωσσάρι:

_libido > 1. λίμπιντο 2. λιβιδινική ενέργεια_


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2014)

Α, εννοείς αυτό:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ι-παιδαγωγικής&p=214063&viewfull=1#post214063

Μα δεν μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο από απόδοση του _libidinous energy_. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοούν, ότι κάποιες φορές πρέπει να προσέχουμε διότι τη _libido_ πρέπει να την αποδώσουμε όχι ως _λίμπιντο_ αλλά ως _λιβιδινική ενέργεια_;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ένα από τα πλεονεκτήματα της _λιβιδώς_ είναι που έφτιαχνε και ωραίο επίθετο για το _libidinous_, το _λιβιδινικός_.


Στο _Λεξιλόγιο της ψυχανάλυσης_ το αγγλ. είναι _libidinal _(γαλλ. _libidinale_) και λημματογραφείται στο λιβιδινικό στάδιο = libidinal stage (or phase), ενώ λιβιδινική λίμναση ή στάση = damming up of libido.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μα δεν μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο από απόδοση του _libidinous energy_. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοούν, ότι κάποιες φορές πρέπει να προσέχουμε διότι τη _libido_ πρέπει να την αποδώσουμε όχι ως _λίμπιντο_ αλλά ως _λιβιδινική ενέργεια_;



Ίσως να τη θεώρησαν αναλυτικότερη ως απόδοση, ή και ελληνοπρεπέστερη.

Ωστόσο, όπως κι αν έχει, νομίζω ότι είναι προτιμότερη η libidinal από τη libidinous energy:
libidinal
libidinous


edit: σχετικά με το libidinal, με πρόλαβε, αλλά και επιβεβαίωσε τα λεγόμενα, ο Zazula


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2014)

arberlis said:


> ...
> Ολόκληρο το ποίημα εδώ: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...eris/content.html?collection_id=1&text_id=141
> Ένα πολύ καλό ποίημα του Σεφέρη, και πολύ εγγλέζικο...



Ο Σεφέρης διαβάζει Σεφέρη - 5. Στα περίχωρα της Κερύνειας


----------

